# Cameras



## RI preservstion (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey guys im new to the board, been in business in RI for about 6 yrs, questions about cameras and the new geo coding crap we gotta do, whats everyone using in the field? im always having an issue withthe flashes so does anyone use there phones?


----------



## TKOPP (Jan 25, 2014)

Good grief! I've been there! I've gone through more cameras than clean underwear! I use my cell phone quite often. In fact, some of these phones (ie iphone, Nokia, etc) take some dang nice pics. I just have to be aware of my battery. I preach to all my subs to NEVER se anything but a digital camera with regular batteries and an SD card. (Do as I say, not as I do, right?) I just don't want to hear that they couldn't finish a job because their phone died. 
You can find an inexpensive camera that takes good pics in the dark. I used to have a Kodak Easyshare that I paid like 50 bucks for new. That was a great little camera in a dark house. Stay away from FUJI... I just whizzed mine against a tree because it was a p.o.s. (I have anger problems)


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

For me it is Canon.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

nikon coolpix


----------



## Flyingjon69 (Mar 29, 2013)

*cameras*

we do SG inspections, wife has ipad mini and iPhone 4 works pretty good, flash and flash light both work on hers charge between houses.
I have an android phone and tablet, flash or flash light wont work. and my tablet only lets me do 8-10 property's then out of storage.


----------



## tomwalshco (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm a big fan of Kodak Easyshares. Carry 2 all the time. Tough, easy, cheap. I've broken a few, but only when dropped on concrete with the lens extended. $30-$50 on ebay lightly used.

I never, ever buy a camera with a proprietary battery. Always AAs. Buy a pack or 2 of rechargeables ($11 at Wallys) and they last me all year.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Flyingjon69 said:


> we do SG inspections, wife has ipad mini and iPhone 4 works pretty good, flash and flash light both work on hers charge between houses.
> I have an android phone and tablet, flash or flash light wont work. and my tablet only lets me do 8-10 property's then out of storage.



Are you able to add a sd card to your tablet?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

tomwalshco said:


> I'm a big fan of Kodak Easyshares. Carry 2 all the time. Tough, easy, cheap. I've broken a few, but only when dropped on concrete with the lens extended. $30-$50 on ebay lightly used.
> 
> 
> 
> I never, ever buy a camera with a proprietary battery. Always AAs. Buy a pack or 2 of rechargeables ($11 at Wallys) and they last me all year.



I used to love those too! My android note 3 takes some really nice pix. Better than my iPhone 5s. And the note 3's battery is awesome.


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

Camera's, camera's, camera's. I agree with the guy higher up in the thread. Been thru more camera's then underwear. I have had the more expensive and the cheaper. Do I get one with batteries or one I can charge in my car. The issue I ran into is with all the guys I had working for me we went thru camera's very fast. They didn't care if they dropped them, sat on them, or anything else - they didn't buy them. Buy the cheaper ones for your crew and keep the good ones for yourself. My best one was a little pink camera. Cost me around $150.00 lasted forever. Can't remember the name but the lenz part was encased and did not go in or out, therefor that never broke. All the guys loved it, it was fast, small and no problems - they even didn't mind carrying the pink camera around.


----------



## PropertyWerX LTD. (Apr 15, 2013)

*Geo Tagging*

If you are using your smartphone, you should look into a smartphone app called PruVan Direct. 

GPS tagging so you know you are at the correct location at all times. Very useful app. 

I use my Samsung Note 3 with Pruvan and InspectorADE. :thumbup:


----------



## UtahHPIRguy (May 15, 2014)

I used to buy cheap Samsung cameras for all of my guys but they would quit working after 6 months or so. Now that I am a lone wolf I use the Nikon AW120. It is waterproof and shockproof. I really like it and haven't has any problems with it. I even took it to Hawaii on vacation and got some cool underwater shots with it! Here is a link if you are interested in seeing it.

http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-COOLPIX...F8&qid=1405397739&sr=8-2&keywords=nikon+aw120


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Agreed.
Probably the best camera I have used in my property preservation stint. My only complaint is they do not ride on the trailer fender for crap! :whistling2: 
I had to buy another one a few weeks ago when I drove home 87 miles and realized I had left it there. Went back the next morning to look for it, but nothing. Of course I lost nearly $2,000 worth of photos with it too!  Was able to duplicate most of them the next day though, luckily.



UtahHPIRguy said:


> I used to buy cheap Samsung cameras for all of my guys but they would quit working after 6 months or so. Now that I am a lone wolf I use the Nikon AW120. It is waterproof and shockproof. I really like it and haven't has any problems with it. I even took it to Hawaii on vacation and got some cool underwater shots with it! Here is a link if you are interested in seeing it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-COOLPIX...F8&qid=1405397739&sr=8-2&keywords=nikon+aw120


----------



## sixxgunner (Aug 16, 2015)

I use the Nikon line of Coolpix cameras. The S6800's are fast shooting cameras. I can walk at a very fast pace thru a house and get all the pics I want showing up clear. I have 2 of these and other Coolpix cameras that I have dropped or got the dreaded "lens error" message that I keep plugged in as the batteries are the same. I simply swap the main cameras out for one of the charged ones and keep rolling. I like the camera better than the phone for what I do.


----------



## oteroproperties (Aug 10, 2012)

Been thru a million cameras myself. I use the Samsung Galaxy camera. It's expensive ($500) but it's awesome. Works like a smartphone but it is all camera. I use evernote to mange my orders and dropbox for photos storage and the camera runs both programs seemlessly. I keep it connected to my hotspot so it also works as the GPS if I want. I used the coolpix until this one came out. I'd never get this camera for the guys but......


----------



## NorthwestWA (Jun 25, 2016)

Use a camera 100% ... why? 

A) like someone else noted you use your phone for GPS and Phone calls etc- before you know it you are on a job and your battery dies. NO GOOD.
B) You can not adjust your pic resolution on your iPhone. Why is this important? Because high def JPG is a large file (like your iPhone pics). When you upload your photos you are staring at your screen way to long. Get a camera- lower the resolution and your files transfer fast fast. Time is money.. right?

We carry Nikon Coolpix..


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

I've used my cell (Droid Razr Mini) for years- I load them onto my computer, hit them with Light Image Resizer, and I'm good to go. They're Geo'd, stamped, and 16:9 resolution. Never had an issue, and if you upgrade your cell, keep the old one for use as just a camera. Works great. Plus I always have my phone with me, so I've never forgotten a camera, and with a car charger, it's always charged.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Yep, lost a camera at the dump and one got left on the trailer fender too. Never lost a phone. I've got a phone case and charger mounted and wired to the zero turn for those long days when I'm pounding out that last acre as the sun is disappearing behind the hill and the battery is at 5%. I'll never buy another camera.

By the way, there are dozens of free camera apps that you can download. Find one that fits your needs and use it.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm snapping with Vignette on my cell, seems to work good. Any other good camera apps anyone is using?


----------

